# From Perth airport to Northbridge



## wintersailor (Feb 8, 2014)

I am taking a flight from Singapore to Perth next week. Probably I will finish all necessary boarding process by 1900. Can anyone here suggest a route from the airport to Northbridge?


----------



## Sensei (Apr 2, 2014)

Probably best to catch a Taxi. I reckon it would cost approx $30-35?


----------



## JaswinderSingh (Jun 9, 2014)

I am frequent flyer and always prefer Airport Transfers by Limousine Australia, the best thing i like there is no need to inform about my arrival they always there even flight late because they monitor flights so we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Karlisle (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello,

the cheapest and least comfortable way will be by coach and the most expensive but therefore most comfortable way will be by taxi. I guess the middle way is an Airport Transfer - they are not expensive and get you exactly where you want to get to.

Greets


----------

